# February Shopping - what are you getting?



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd love to hear what you're buying for your babies this month, if anything!  I've just ordered a whole bunch of stuff:

A Susan Lanci Nouveau Bow step-in harness in French Lavender for Shizzy:









The same harness as a step-in AND a "tinkie" style harness in Puppy Pink for Molly:

















And a matching leash (in French Lavender and Puppy Pink - unfortunately, they only had pictures of it in whatever color this is) :









And since Shizzy already has a bunch of harnesses, I decided to order more for Molly - I got a Tailbow Heart step-in harness in Puppy Pink:









Buddy Belts in pink and hot pink:

















And a Buddy Belt leash in pink:









They're my first Buddy Belts and Susan Lanci harnesses, and I've heard so many good things about them, so I'm very excited!

Also, please don't think I'm rich, lol. I'm on disability and had to save for a while, but I'll bet you anything it's going to be worth it! :cloud9:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Purdi! I'm waiting till next Sunday for the pet expo in NJ  hope to find something good and not crazy overpriced hehe


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics of your babies in their new harnesses! It takes a while to get your Susan Lanci things as they are custom made. I say that because I didn't read that when I bought Lulu's cuddle cup, and I thought they just took my money and forgot my order! lol I don't have any SL harneses, but I love my BB. The only thing is I think it's a little big. If Lulu gets freaked out she can actually get herself out of her BB, but I'm afraid the next size down would be too little.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

A few of us are on a self-imposed February shopping ban..............that will go out the window as soon as the new Wooflink collection comes out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol u should never be banned from shoppin for our babies! I sugar release thee from thy evil ban! :lol:


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

pigeonsheep said:


> Purdi! I'm waiting till next Sunday for the pet expo in NJ  hope to find something good and not crazy overpriced hehe


Have fun!  I'm jealous!



lulu'smom said:


> Can't wait to see pics of your babies in their new harnesses! It takes a while to get your Susan Lanci things as they are custom made. I say that because I didn't read that when I bought Lulu's cuddle cup, and I thought they just took my money and forgot my order! lol I don't have any SL harneses, but I love my BB. The only thing is I think it's a little big. If Lulu gets freaked out she can actually get herself out of her BB, but I'm afraid the next size down would be too little.


I think the site that I bought the SL harnesses from has already had them made - at least, it doesn't say anything about having to wait for longer than you have to wait for any other item in the store (dogcollarsboutique.com), neither in the description nor in their info. I wouldn't be surprised though, haha. I'll have to e-mail them and ask!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol u should never be banned from shoppin for our babies! I sugar release thee from thy evil ban! :lol:


Totally agree, we should never have a shopping ban!!!!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol u should never be banned from shoppin for our babies! I sugar release thee from thy evil ban! :lol:


I second this!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder when Zorana is going to comment? She has a gazillion buddy belts and other stuff, so I wouldn't be surprised if she was going to do a little Feb shopping too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the susan lanci step in harnesses. i have a few for my girls. i also love the buddy belts and have a few of those too. 

i am one of the ones participating in the shopping ban so i am not buying anything in Feb. ( and i'm not even going to be tempted by the new Wooflink collection ):coolwink: but i just bought a lot of things in Jan. and it all should be arriving soon . Mostly Louisdog clothing for my girls.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kuzuri said:


> I wonder when Zorana is going to comment? She has a gazillion buddy belts and other stuff, so I wouldn't be surprised if she was going to do a little Feb shopping too.


Lol probably after she's off work o.o


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am debating a few Susan Lanci leashes. I love our buddy belts and might get them a new one for Valentines day lol. I don't know how Susan Lanci harness or leashes would be as I don't have any yet. I am also waiting on the new Wooflink collection I want the Rebellious Chic shirt for BG and waiting to see what boy stuff comes out.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

elaina said:


> i love the susan lanci step in harnesses. i have a few for my girls. i also love the buddy belts and have a few of those too.


Any pics of your babies wearing them?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kuzuri said:


> Any pics of your babies wearing them?


I actually don't have any of them in the susan lanci harnesses... I will snap some tomorrow and post them here . I have some in there buddy belts. i'll look those up and post them here too !!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

elaina said:


> I actually don't have any of them in the susan lanci harnesses... I will snap some tomorrow and post them here . I have some in there buddy belts. i'll look those up and post them here too !!


Yay! 
[The message you entered is too short. Please lengthen your message by at least 9 characters. ]


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi friends!! I almost gave in last night and bought stuff on dcs! But I didn't!! No more dog stuff til March! I'm waiting for BB to come out w their new spring colors and I may get a few. I gotta see how the size 2 fits mimi last year. I wish they would make a 2.5 already. I do have a dcs order coming next week tho!! Yay!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I couldn't wait to snap a pic. here is Minnie in her newest susan lanci step in harness.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

elaina said:


> I couldn't wait to snap a pic. here is Minnie in her newest susan lanci step in harness.


Aww, soooo pretty! :love9:



Zorana1125 said:


> Hi friends!! I almost gave in last night and bought stuff on dcs! But I didn't!! No more dog stuff til March! I'm waiting for BB to come out w their new spring colors and I may get a few. I gotta see how the size 2 fits mimi last year. I wish they would make a 2.5 already. I do have a dcs order coming next week tho!! Yay!!


Haha, I really shouldn't have bought anything this month either, but I've been eying those SL harnesses since I heard about them, and I couldn't help it. Do you have any SL stuff? And can I see piccies if you do?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> Have fun!  I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All very pretty harnesses. I want the same lavender harness for Ava, and the exact same style in perfect pink for Braxton. Gotta wait for Ava to get a little bigger though. If I bought one now, I'm sure she'd grow out of it by spring. It's too cold to take them out now, so they'd get no wear out of it. Dog collars boutique takes a very long time to ship most items. I waited a month for a dosha dog collar. And my friend waited just as long for a hartman and rose collar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kuzuri said:


> Aww, soooo pretty! :love9:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I really shouldn't have bought anything this month either, but I've been eying those SL harnesses since I heard about them, and I couldn't help it. Do you have any SL stuff? And can I see piccies if you do?


Ya I have a few SL things. I have the pink shag blanket, pink leopard cuddle cup, a step in harness for each of them, and the girls have a few collars. Not sure if I have pics of all of it but I will look in my photobucket. Mimi is wearing her perfect pink crystal rocks right now and Lola has on the new metalisse in lavender.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> I couldn't wait to snap a pic. here is Minnie in her newest susan lanci step in harness.


Aww Minnie looks gorgeous in her SL harness!! Love it!! The red and cheetah looks so pretty together!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

So pretty!! Love everything!! Can't wait to see pics of your girls in their new harnesses!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally found the harness pics. Mimi doesn't have the leopard one anymore but she does have a new water lily step in puppy pink and bimini blue. I also love their leashes, they're light weight and wash well. 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol probably after she's off work o.o


Haha yes!! Finally off work, crazy busy day.....always on Friday!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I couldn't wait to snap a pic. here is Minnie in her newest susan lanci step in harness.


Omg Minnie looks gorgeous in her new bow harness!! I love it on her, she is so pretty!! I have a lavender bow collar for the girls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Minnie looks gorgeous in her SL harness!! Love it!! The red and cheetah looks so pretty together!


thanks Kathy ! I was very happy with how it looked on Minnie . now I need the cheetah leash to match it !! 



Zorana1125 said:


> Omg Minnie looks gorgeous in her new bow harness!! I love it on her, she is so pretty!! I have a lavender bow collar for the girls.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you Zorana !! don't forget to let me know when the sale is at Pucci and Cantana. I want some leashes . ( not in Feb. though) . 
I love the pics of all your babies in there susan lanci too. Lola looks so pretty in the waterlily one and I really love Mojo in his with the little tan dog on it. so cute . love all of them and your whole collection, wow !!! 

** i'm putting one more DC order in tonight . its still Jan. so, I figure one last order. but no more after that for sure . there is 30 % off sale with code Cold . still alittel more than 5 hours left


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Elaine, Minnie is TO DIE FOR in her leopard step-in harness with the big red bow! That is my all-time favorite combination--animal print and red!!! I just might have to be a copy cat. 

Edit: BTW--I didn't join the shopping ban! lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Elaine, Minnie is TO DIE FOR in her leopard step-in harness with the big red bow! That is my all-time favorite combination--animal print and red!!! I just might have to be a copy cat.
> 
> Edit: BTW--I didn't join the shopping ban! lol



Thanks Tina ! I love that combo on Minnie. it will look gorgeous on Lulu too . does she have a SL step in yet in any color ? the step ins are tricky on getting the size right. the first time I ordered one, I ordered too big a size even though I followed the size chart. they are not adjustable at all anywhere.. 
so, first time I ordered the non special order kind from GW little so because you can send them back if its not the right size. 

hehe. theres' still a few hours to go until our shopping ban starts 

Minnie wears a snug but comfy size XS . if she were any bigger at all ( even a fraction ) it wouldn't be comfy. but the next size up was too big for her


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Everyone's harnesses and things look so great!! I'll take one of everything for Pippa please!!  
I'll eventually hafta put myself on a shopping ban, but since Pippa is newly adopted and deserves some pampering I'm shopping away!! :cheer:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love, love, love those harnesses with the big bows on both dogs! So pretty. Lady has a plain pink step Susan Lanci but that is the only one we have. Love the leashes and collars though. They are perfect for small dogs. I'm thinking my shopping ban is off for Feb....I got a new car in December and just got an overpayment check, technically money already spent, right????? Was so hoping the new Wooflink would come out during the DC sale. I want to try the pants int he new collection for Prince.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there somewhere you can preview the new Wooflink collection?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Is there somewhere you can preview the new Wooflink collection?


hi Amy, 
if you have facebook, you can look it up there. it hasn't been released yet. they are just kind of teasing us first by showing us some of it little by little. it will be released soon though


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lulajane said:


> Is there somewhere you can preview the new Wooflink collection?


Go to their Facebook page, they have been posting items on there. If you like the page, you will be able to see the items as they post them.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

elaina said:


> Thanks Tina ! I love that combo on Minnie. it will look gorgeous on Lulu too . does she have a SL step in yet in any color ? the step ins are tricky on getting the size right. the first time I ordered one, I ordered too big a size even though I followed the size chart. they are not adjustable at all anywhere..
> so, first time I ordered the non special order kind from GW little so because you can send them back if its not the right size.
> 
> hehe. theres' still a few hours to go until our shopping ban starts
> ...


Thanks for the info!! No, Lulu doesn't have any SL harnesses. I will keep that in mind when I get ready to order one.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess I could say this is for Feb since we won't technically get it until Feb 
I ordered some things from Elaine, can't wait!! Also, getting the Scrappy Pet Harness from Pidge, yayyy!!! 
I also ordered this tag!! I can't wait to get it all! :toothy8:


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

And on a completely non-dog related note, I got this beautiful thing, as the webshop I buy my electronic gear from has a sale going on, and since I need a digicam (AND OMG IT'S PINK AND PRETTY), I had to strike.









Of course, I got a 16 GB SD card and a case for it too. 100 bucks (US)!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I will be buying lots for Teddy after he comes home  have seen sooo many hoodies and little coats, harness's and collars 


x


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Teddy76 said:


> I will be buying lots for Teddy after he comes home  have seen sooo many hoodies and little coats, harness's and collars
> 
> 
> x


I couldn't wait when I was getting Molly - I had the breeder take her measurements and then, went crazy on eBay. 

And, hey, if you're looking for something to buy to satisfy that itch, you can always buy tags, since you already know what you're gonna name him and all. :coolwink:


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami Dog Carrier Black 



















Finally getting the purse/carrier that I've always wanted! Plenty of pockets for my stuff and yet so many options for Ponyo! (ventilation fold back mesh windows on each side and on top!) So posh!!!! And just her size!!!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I really really like that carrier! 
Would love to see pics of gorgeous Ponyo in it when you get it 



x


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh thanks Teddy! We're totally going to take pics!!!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh, dangit, a friend just told me that she's selling her digital SLR camera (posh-posh professional camera, for those who don't know what DSLR is), and I've wanted one for AGES, so, uh... I bought it. 

I'm pretty sure she knew I'd jump at the chance of getting a good DSLR for next to no money, so I at least have the excuse that she took advantage of a susceptible mind. 

I've wanted a DSLR for AAAAAAAAAGGGEEEEES, so I'm SUPER excited though! :love9: :cloud9:


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

ooo congrats! I would love a good camera 



x


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you! I think the hardest thing is going to be getting the girls to model for me, but I guess you'll go a long way with yummy treats! :lol:

It's a Canon 1000D, for those who are interested.


----------

